# Ltd Time subscription offer by Pen World Int.



## scubaman (Feb 7, 2006)

Some people have been looking for Pen World International magazine, with mixed success, after the article PWI published on the Penmakers' Guild in the current issue.  The publishers are making 2 very generous offers: Members of the Guild, penturners on yahoo or the IAP can get the current issue for only $5 if they can't find it locally, or they can subscribe for $25 for a year, instead of the normal $42/year.  Details below!

I am not associated with the magazine, I am just passing along their offer to this group.  I have been a subscriber for a couple of years, and look forward to every issue, for ideas, or just enjoyable browsing.

I had to compress the file I got to allow embedding, the clarity is lost.  You can pick up the original pdf at http://tinyurl.com/cwcb4 (this will take you to the penturners yahoo site, you need to be a member there)


----------



## btboone (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Rich.  I called tonight.  I've been buying them from the pen store.


----------



## jeff (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Rich!

Here's a local copy for convenience.
http://www.penturners.org/temp/PWI_Offer.pdf


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 7, 2006)

Rich,
I placed my order today and my first issue will ship tomorrow!
Thanks for this.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 7, 2006)

That's an offer I can't refuse! Thanks.


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a fantastic offer... the Pen Speak book alone is about $25 used on Amazon... a tough book to find.. even on eBay it runs about $22+ including shipping.
I almost bought the book yesterday but for some reason decided to hold off... I am glad I did...


----------



## JimGo (Feb 8, 2006)

This is great, thanks for passing it along Rich!  It sounds like between the three groups, we're swamping them with new orders.  Sandy said her phone has been ringing off the hook!


----------



## Radman (Feb 8, 2006)

Signed up this morning.  Sandy's pretty overwhelmed with all the calls.  Too bad you're not on commission Rich![]
Thanks for passing that along to us.
Radman[8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, Rich!!  I always like to save a buck or three.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 8, 2006)

I called this afternoon and Sandy said the turnout was more than they expected. She's thrilled at all the new subscribers. Thanks for passing on the info.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 9, 2006)

Rich
Called today


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 17, 2006)

Thought I would bump this up again for those who may have missed the original posting.


----------



## penhead (Mar 15, 2006)

Today is 15 March procrastinators..![]


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not procrastinating! Just waiting until I see a copy out on the shelves or the web site is actually up and running before I commit my money.  I very rarely buy a "pig in a poke" even if I know and respect the farmer!


----------



## penhead (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone is welcome to their opinion, not that I understand yours.

QUOTE from original post:

....Members of the Guild, penturners on yahoo or the IAP can get the current issue for only $5 if they can't find it locally....





> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />I'm not procrastinating! Just waiting until I see a copy out on the shelves or the web site is actually up and running before I commit my money.  I very rarely buy a "pig in a poke" even if I know and respect the farmer!


----------



## gerryr (Mar 15, 2006)

I almost forgot about this, made it with 45 minutes to spare!


----------



## wayneis (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya, I don't understand Tips comment either as this is not a new magazine but one that is well established and has been on the market for several years.

Wayne


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 16, 2006)

I placed my order 8 days ago and was told that the Feb PMG issue would be mailed right away.  Haven't received yet.  Anyone else have a problem with slow delivery??  I only live a a few hundred miles down the road from their home office.   

I've been thinking about calling them; but just happened to see this thread again so thought I ask here first.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

It ships magazine rate, which is only slightly faster than bulk mail.  Mine took over a week as well.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks, Lou!!


----------



## penhead (Mar 17, 2006)

Its been a while but it seems mine took a week or two to get to me, also..but it comes with the extra little book "Pen Speak".


----------



## Bob A (Mar 17, 2006)

Randy, I was going to ask the same question today.  Now I don't have to.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 31, 2006)

Follow-up:  My first issue arrived today.....3 weeks from the day I ordered itÂ±.

The people at the mag said it would be shipped the next day; but they actually held it and didn't ship it for "SIX" days.  Add to that a delay at the PO because the zip code was wrong.  Anyway, it it here now.  Haven't had time to go through it yet; but there sure are a lot of nice pictures!!!

My thanks to Rich for setting up this deal.


----------



## turff49 (Apr 4, 2006)

I ordered mine March 9th and still haven't recieved it. I called them last week and they said they shipped. They said they'd send out another so I'm hoping I'll recieve this one. Otherwise I think someone at the PO is getting my subscription. Brian


----------



## Bob A (Apr 5, 2006)

Brian, same problem here.  I ordered March 8th and still haven't received anything.  Called today, they said it was shipped a week after I ordered, but Sandy is re-sending today.  So my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Dario (Apr 5, 2006)

My order, being one of the last had a problem.  Talked to Sandy yesterday and she was very apologetic.  She promised to personally mail mine yesterday...with a freebie [].

Not really needed/necessary but I'll take it [].


----------



## Bob A (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got an email from Sandy.  She shipped my order this afternoon via UPS.


----------

